# Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!



## Hohensinn (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

welche Windverhältnisse für das Angeln vom Boot aus sind vor Großenbrode empfehlenswert?

Ich schau immer beim Windfinder nach! Im November soll mein Boot eingeweit werden, leider fehlt mir die Praxis wie ich die Angaben beim Windfinder werten soll!

Denke es gibt ja bestimmt einige die dort angeln und dazu etwas sagen können!

Gruß Walter

PS. Falls eine Ausfahrt von Großenbroden wegen starken Wind aus Ost-Süd Ost nicht gehen würde, gibt es da eine Ausweichmöglichkeit! Zum Beispiel in Heiligenhafen Slippen oder auf Fehmann und im Windschatten angeln? Mein Boot lässt sich gut Slippen!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Wie groß ist dein Boot denn ??


----------



## Hohensinn (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo,

habe eine Silver Hawk 540! 5,4m und 2,17m breit.  Selbstlenzend!

Denke schon das es gut rauwassertauglich ist!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Dann wirst du sicherlich auch genug PS am Heck haben #6
Wenn du direkt vor Großenbrode im Windschatten fischt, kannst du es sicherlich auch bei 5 Bft noch tun, ansonsten hört der Spaß bei der Angelei meist ab 4 Bft (egal aus welcher Richtung) auf. 
Ansonsten hat Burgtiefe noch eine klasse Slippe oder evtl.  Klausdorf (beides Fehmarn).


----------



## Hohensinn (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Danke Nordlicht,

So in etwa habe ich mir das auch gedacht, aber ist immer gut wenn man es von jemanden hört der dort Wohnt! Ist immer gut wenn es eine alternative gibt, falls das Wetter nicht ganz mitspielt und eine Ausfahrt von Großenbrode nicht Spaß macht oder an der Grenze ist bei Ost oder Südost Winden! Dann gehts nach Fehmarn auf die Westseite!

Wir werden sowieso kurzfristig fahren und dabei das Wetter genau beobachten! Falls es Grenzwertig ist wird es verschoben! Geplant ist jetzt mal vom 7-11.11.12!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Marco74 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Bei stärkerem Südwind lohnt es sich auch, über die innere Lübecker Bucht nachzudenken. Zu kannst in Neustadt und Travemünde (kostenlos!) slippen.
Dort hast du abgesehen von Ostwind eigentlich immer eine gute Möglichkeit zu angeln.
Und falls du auf Forellen schleppen möchtest, ist dies bestimmt keine schlechte Region ;-)


----------



## astacus (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Moinsen,

wenn der Wind direkt aus Richtungs West kommt kannst Du auch noch bei 8 raus. Immer schön unter der Küste halten. Ruppig wirds höchstens bei der Einfahrt in den Binnensee wegen der Resonanzwellen.

Ahois Astacus


----------



## Hohensinn (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Danke euch für die Tipps,

wo kann man in Travemünde und in Neustadt slippen? findet man die Slippe leicht?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Luxusslippe in Travemünde direkt neben der Priwall- Autofähre, Parken auf dem Parkplatz Baggersand. In Neustadt die Slippe ist etwas komplizierter, den Schlüssel gibt´s beim Fischerverein, Handynummer steht an der Slippanlage. Parkplätze sind nicht so leicht zu finden.


----------



## Hohensinn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Danke Amigo,

hab auf Google nachgeschaut wo die Autofähre ist. Da sieht man daneben den kleinen Hafen mit Slipe, Danke! Wäre bei stärkeren Südwind eine altenative!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo, 

noch ein Frage ich beobachte in letzter Zeit immer genau die Windsituation. Dabei schau ich immer beim Windfinder und bei Wetter.com nach.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das bei Wetter.com eigentlich immer eine Windstärke wenniger angezeigt wird als beim Windfinder! Wer hat da also recht?
Kann man irgendwo die aktuellen Messungen nachschauen und mit den Online Diensten vergleichen.
Wie sind eure erfahrungen?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/vestost.htm
Das ist der für mich beste Wetterdienst. Du kannst den Wind und die Wellen
in einer sich entwickelnden Vorschau beobachten. Dazu ist er sehr genau.
Als Referenz verwende ich dann noch Windfinder. Wetter.com ist mir zu ungenau.
Petri


----------



## Hohensinn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Danke Hans, leider habe ich dort nur die Vorschau für 2 Tage gesehen! Leider etwas wenig für mich, den durch die weite Anfahrt muß ich weiter schauen! Aber mit Windfinder vergleichen geht!

Gruß Walter


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Wetter.com kannst'e kniggen... Mal ist's so, dass es auf die Stunde genau stimmt... Aber meist stimmt weder die Uhrzeit, noch die Richtung, noch die Staerke. Muss ich einfach mal so sagen, sorry.
Bei denen stimmt ja oft genug noch nicht einmal die Bewoelkung... Schaust bei denen rein "Regen, 8°", guckst aus'm Fenster auf's Thermometer 14° und Sonne ohne eine Wolke...

Fuer jetzt gerade steht "leicht bewoelkt bei 'ner Bf-3 aus W" drin.
Nicht eine Wolke am Himmel, Bf-4 (Boen 5) aus NW-N... Nicht sooooo grosse Unterschiede, aber gerade wenn's darum geht, ob rausfahren oder nicht, wuerde ich mich auf keinen Fall auf Wetter.com verlassen.


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Wetter.com is Schrott, da hat der FranzJosef recht.

Windfinder ist gut und liegt beim Superforecast sehr häufig richtig. Als Referenz dazu verwende ich den amtlichen Seewetterbericht vom Deutschen Wetterdienst, der liegt ebenfalls häufig richtig mit Wind und Welle.

Aber denk dran...an der Ostsee kann das Wetter verdammt schnell kurzfristig umschlagen und ne Stunde später is nix gewesen....


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo Walter,
du kannst keine Wetterplanung über mehr als 48 Stunden solide machen. Das kann nur ein Trend sein. Ich verbringe ja im Frühjahr oft mehrere Wochen dort oben. Oft bekommt man so schlechte Vorhersagen, das man sich sagt: Eigentlich kannst du ja mal zwischen durch nach Hause und die Kinder verprügeln - oder so....  )
Kann man vergessen. Fahr hoch und schau einfach, was geht.

Die deutschen Wetterprogramme stützen sich alle auf die gleichen Datengrundlagen. Nur die Berechnungen sind eben von unterschiedlicher Wertigkeit. 

Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## Hohensinn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo und Danke nochmal,

für einen Trend reicht mir das ganze schon, es geht ja hauptsächlich um die Frage ob ich loßfahre oder Zuhause bleibe. Bin ja aus den Süden Deutschlans, und verbringe dann ein Verlängertes Wochenende an der Ostsee! Zeitlich bin ich etwas flexibel, da ich es mir selber einplanen kann.
Mein erster Termin wäre jetzt vom 7-11.11.12 und wenn da nicht, eine Woche später! Mal schaun was das Wetter da macht!

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Moin Walter, ist zwar schon ein wenig her aber ich schreibe trotzdem. Wir waren anfang Oktober in Grossenbrode und ich kann sagen: Ich kann da am besten angeln wenn der Wind aus Nord-Ost, Ost, Süd-Ost kommt. Meine fänge waren am besten wenn ich auflandigen Wind habe. Von der 10m linie bis auf ca 5m treiben lassen. So ca bei 7m kommen die Bisse. Die Tote Rute war die beste. Einfach den Jigkopp auf dem Grund hinterher schleifen lassen. Im Tiefen war nix und auf an der Sagasbank hörte ich von einem Dorsch. 

Zur Zeit würde ich auf jedenfall ab 5m anfangen. Auch in Klausdorf.

Die Slippe in Klausdorf ist zwar klasse, aber dort wird/ist der Steg abgebaut. Da musste genau auf den Wind achten. Wenn der zu stark (ab 3BFT) aus Nord-Ost, Ost, Süd-Ost kommt laufen die Wellen in die Slippe und man braucht eine zweite Person die dann das Boot an dem Metallgerippe auf Kurs hält. Aber richtig auf Kurs hält. Ist dann schon nicht wirklich witzig.


----------



## Hohensinn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo, 
Nächste Woche wollen wir fahren. Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag!
Mal Schaun wie das Wetter wird! Am Sonntag kann man Vieleicht schon mal einen Trend sehen!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Hallo,

wir werden jetzt hoch fahren am Mittwoch kommen wir in Großenbrode an bis Sonntag. Mal schauen wie es wird, laut Windfinder ist es mal mehr Wind dann wieder weniger Wind.

Wird schon gehen mit dem Bootsangeln, wenns in Großenbrode nicht geht fahren wir halt nach Neustadt oder Travemünde! Da schaut der Windbreicht für die ganze Woche in Ordnung aus!

Gruß Walter

Ps. schadet bestimmt nicht wenn es ein bischen mehr Wind hat, da kann ich gleich mal schauen wie es sich mit meinen Boot anfüllt!


----------



## Hohensinn (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

kleines Update:

sind wieder zurück!

Mittwoch Mittag angekommen und Nachmittag kurz getestet wie es sich mit dem Boot anfüllt bei Wind 20knoten von West! unter Land kein Problem

Donnerstag, Vormittag Wind aus West/Süd West mit 25Knoten Böen bis 33knoten, war es uns zu Windig ab Mittag ging der Wind auf 20 knoten runter und wir konnten raus unter Land!

Freitag war Wind um die 15knoten da ging es den ganzen Tag

Samstag Wind aus Süd/Ost laut Windfinder Vormittag mit 17knoten, war aber mehr Denke auch mind. 20knoten! Sind nicht raus gefahren, die Welle kamm da schon stark auf die Küste zu! Wäre zu schaukelig geworden!

Erlebniss am Samstag: Sind auf der Hafenbuhne gestanden und haben den Wellengang beobachtet! Da kommt tatsächlich ein kleines Boot/Ruderboot mit vier Mann und 5PS Außenborder aus den Hafen gefahren und wollte raus auf die Ostsee zum angeln, natürlich nicht mal eine Schwimmweste an! Die sind schon im geschützen Hafenbereich Nass geworden und bei der Hafenausfahrt haben sie gleich mal eine schöne Welle ins Boot bekommen, darauf sind sie doch umgekehrt! Habe die Männer schon Baden sehen!
Hätte nicht gedacht das es sowas gibt, aber da kann man sich Täuschen! Ansonsten hätten die Rettungsdienste ja nicht zu tun!

Dorsche gab es natürlich auch ein paar!  Haptsächlich beim schleppen!

Gruß Walter


----------



## astacus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Ahoi,

Ostwind und Grobro verträgt sich nicht mit angeln und hat mich so manchen Tag in Hafen gehalten. Immerhin merkt man gleich in der Hafenausfahrt wie die Wellenlage ist. Gerade im Sommer macht es Spaß mal die Wellen vor der Ansteuerungstonne mit dem Boot auf und ab zu reiten. Angeln kommt dann allerdings nicht mehr in Frage. 

Astacus


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Windverhältnisse für das Bootangeln bei Großenbrode!*

Alle westlichen Winde gehen bis 5 solange du im Windschatten der Küste bleibst


----------

